# 2007 Diamond Liberty Module Chart



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2003)

*Diamond/Bowtech valley?*

I saw your request for info regarding draw length adjustment on a Diamond Bow.....You stated "Adjusting let off effected the valley too much." I didn't think these new speed bows had a valley. I can't really answer your question......But i've shortened draw lengths on other bows by geytting a slightly shorter string made, or twisting more wraps on the existing one for minor adjustment......But if your new Diamong is using this new "Binary" cam system, i'm not real sure how shortening the strings would effect the proformance.....I'm in strange waters myself with this new cam design...

I just bought the 06 Bowtech "Allegiance" this last summer....An Incredibly powerful, very fast Bow......But!.......I've never held a more uncomfortable bow at full draw in my 17 yeays of compound bow shooting!..And i've shot a bunch of speed bows too....... Talk about unforgiving!.......Dad-burn thing likes to jump the gun on you if you so much as creep an 1/8" out of your anchor point! I did the same thing you did and tried adjusting back to 65% let off .....and it seemed even worse...... i tried getting info from Bowtech techncal support, and they never even replied......I was disgusted.....I ended up going back to my back-tension T-Handle release to retrain my shooting form so i could hold this coiled snake from prematurely striking......
I've never had so many mis-fires with my tiger release in my life than i have with this bow.....I'm looking for sugestions guys.......I'd love to figure out how to adjust a little bit more valley into this thing, so i can relax a bit for a good release..... any feed back would be welcome.....Kirk


----------



## mike_in_ak (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually the only thing I can adjust is the physical stop. When I say valley, I mean the dead zone over the hump. I think from where it lets off there is too much dead area. I'd like to see this letoff area a little shorter. This bow is not the binary, but a single "freedom Cam" I think I need to shorten the DL a notch, but would like to see a draw chart for this bow. 

As far as the problem you have, it seems to be the opposite of mine. you have 1/8th of an inch to play with.... not enough. I have about an inch or so... too much for me.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Kirk said:


> I saw your request for info regarding draw length adjustment on a Diamond Bow.....You stated "Adjusting let off effected the valley too much." I didn't think these new speed bows had a valley. I can't really answer your question......But i've shortened draw lengths on other bows by geytting a slightly shorter string made, or twisting more wraps on the existing one for minor adjustment......But if your new Diamong is using this new "Binary" cam system, i'm not real sure how shortening the strings would effect the proformance.....I'm in strange waters myself with this new cam design...
> 
> I just bought the 06 Bowtech "Allegiance" this last summer....An Incredibly powerful, very fast Bow......But!.......I've never held a more uncomfortable bow at full draw in my 17 yeays of compound bow shooting!..And i've shot a bunch of speed bows too....... Talk about unforgiving!.......Dad-burn thing likes to jump the gun on you if you so much as creep an 1/8" out of your anchor point! I did the same thing you did and tried adjusting back to 65% let off .....and it seemed even worse...... i tried getting info from Bowtech techncal support, and they never even replied......I was disgusted.....I ended up going back to my back-tension T-Handle release to retrain my shooting form so i could hold this coiled snake from prematurely striking......
> I've never had so many mis-fires with my tiger release in my life than i have with this bow.....I'm looking for sugestions guys.......I'd love to figure out how to adjust a little bit more valley into this thing, so i can relax a bit for a good release..... any feed back would be welcome.....Kirk


I would also like to here from other bowtech shooters who have the bianary cams. I am looking to buy a new Commander and if there is no room for relaxing it will make it awfull hard to draw and move to position yourself while in a tree stand.


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

mike_in_ak said:


> My dealer installed a DB3 Module, but the draw still seems a tad too long. Has anyone seen a mod chart for the 07 Diamonds?
> 
> I've adjusted the draw stop, but it affects the vally and let-off too much. I think I need to step down the module another notch or 2.
> 
> ...


The draw-post setting on the single cam Diamonds works like that on the binary Bowtechs- so yes, if the drawpost is optimum for the module then you'll have a valley at 80% let-off. Moving the drawpost shorter will reduce let-off (stopping the cam rotation sooner is how it drops to 65%) but yes the "valley" will then be sort/non existant, remember these bows are designed to shoot at 80% let-off. 

If you think the DL is long it probably is- but all it takes to change it is one cam module (one screw), only a few $$$$. Your local pro-shop SHOULD have a range of mods. 

That said, I wonder if the cables/strings are in spec? I have both Diamond single cam and Bowtech binary cam and find on one hand the single cam is much more tolerant of fiddling around with the drawstop and slightly out of spec cable/string length. On the other I seem to recall that the draw-post setting that the chart said for my Diamond wasn't really where the sweetest valley was... 

Soooooo. Couple of things I suggest.

1. Get a tape out. Measure the A-A and brace height. If these match specs then your strings/cables should be about right length. If not you should get this fixed before proceeding to step 2.

2. Best thing is to try the different mods at the dealer- fine adjusting the drawstop on the range until its right i.e. you get a positive short valley BUT the valley is not long and squidgy (that's the best way I can describe it).

I don't know what you've shot before, but bear in mind the valley on the Diamond single cams is very short, a steep drop into it and then a short but sweet valley - and you normally shoot them off the stops. Same deal for the binaries. Just the binaries load straight away on the front when you draw, whereas the singles bring you onto the peak a bit more gradually. They all drop off hard into a very short valley, although for some reason I find the drop on the binaries a little easier than that on my single... 

Hope this helps.


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a draw mod and draw stop chart for the 2007 Diamonds?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

roger46982 said:


> Does anyone have a draw mod and draw stop chart for the 2007 Diamonds?


I do!!! :wink:


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Can anyone confirm that the post setting chart is correct for the 2007 Liberty?

I have a 2007 Liberty here right now, with # 2, 3 and 4 modules. The post settings are NOT correct according to that chart for the 3 and 4 modules, I didnt check the 2 module. The draw length is correct with each module, but the post setting is different from what the chart reads.

If you start from the "1" side of the cam, using the #3 module, the bow hits 28" and 80% letoff at right around the 6.3 mark. (using the center of the bolt as a guide). If I put the stop at the post setting (4.5) listed above, the cam would pull to about peak weight and hit the stop.

This bow is within the specs. It has not been altered in anyway. It has 3.5 "timing dots" showing above the lower limb.

Can anyone else confirm my suspicion that the chart is wrong? Or am I in the wrong?

Thanks---Matt


----------

